# Minions for Munchkins - Ideas of charity



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 9, 2012)

I would like some opinions from some other rabbit people.

I'm trying to launch an internet-based company that I call "Minions for Munchkins" in memory of Minion, who was my therapy pet.

I've posted pictures of some of the Minions I've already made on my thread about crafting... I haven't sold any Minions yet, but I'm planning on donating a percentage of profits to humane societies.

My other idea came when a friend posted a photo of a urine burned doe that was recently brought into a shelter in Boston, MA. I wish I lived closer, I would bring her home and love her forever, but I can't, I'm too far, and out of space. So in my desperate wish to do more, I was considering making Minions of some rabbits in shelters or rescues. When that Minion sells, the ENTIRE profit will be donated to that shelter to sponsor that animal.

I'm hoping that the spotlight of attention on that rabbit will help them find a forever home, and if not, it will help care for the animal until the right person/family comes along.

What do you ladies and gents think?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 10, 2012)

I like that idea


----------



## whitelop (Oct 10, 2012)

I also like the idea and I would love to buy a Minion! I think they're adorable.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm also thinking of charging a "special edition" price for them, since all profit goes entirely to that animal.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

This is 1 year old Malaika, she's a NZ cross like our Caerbannog and Artemis. She's badly urine burned, and emaciated. My heart instantly went out to her, and she will be the first "Minion in Need" toy


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 10, 2012)

This idea is awesome. It's cool that you'd be putting the money towards rabbit orgs. They never get enough funding.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

I know, it's really sad. I wish I could adopt them all, but no more space. So this is the next best thing that we can do!

I'm not sure how we're going to pick which bun to make a Minon of... that's my only problem. I know that there's so many that need help.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

I think we may go with having rescues/shelters email me a photo and quick blurb of one of their rabbits, and then voting will take place on the Minions for Munchkins FB page.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 10, 2012)

Go on facebook and start "liking" all sorts of bunny rescue pages. You'll find tons of bunnies who need help there.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

I know there's rescues on here as well, but it's picking which one to make a Minion of that i'm trying to figure out.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 10, 2012)

oh god, that poor bunny!! I'll totally buy the minion to help her out, she definitely needs it


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

PM me for the link to the Facebook page. Mini-Malaika will be posted there as soon as she's done!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 10, 2012)

Awee! Poor Malaika  Whoever let her get like that needs to be slapped!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree, Megz. It's ridiculous how they could let her get that way. But it does happen, a lot more frequently than we realize.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 10, 2012)

How does that even happen?  Do they just never clean the cage? That's horrible...


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

Not sure, but even if they didn't clean the cage, it'd have to have been pretty bad for the stains to be all over her back and everything


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

*dungeonbunnies wrote: *


> PM me for the link to the Facebook page. Mini-Malaika will be posted there as soon as she's done!


do you have to have facebook to see the facebook page? 'cause I have this inexplicable hatred of social networking sites and refuse to create a facebook account. I'm weird like that. I'll totally buy the Malaika minion as long as I don't have to log into facebook, heh.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 11, 2012)

I totally agree with Jennifer. I hate facebook and as much as I would love to buy Minions to help buns, I won't do facebook!
hahaha.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think facebook as a "buy" feature anyway  It would be Etsy or something similar!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> I totally agree with Jennifer. I hate facebook and as much as I would love to buy Minions to help buns, I won't do facebook!
> hahaha.


whee! I'm not alone!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 11, 2012)

My fiance was talking about building a site for me, I used facebook because it's free, and I know how to use it lol
Right now we're debating doing a "run" on each rabbit, or just one plush. I already have the second MiN picked out, and it's between as much help as we can get for 1 rabbit, or help as many as we can in succession.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

could also do it here and just have it set up so if someone wants to buy one, you can PM paypal info so a payment can be sent that way and then you can send the minion


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 11, 2012)

I wasn't sure if I could.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 11, 2012)

I vote setting up an etsy shop. It's super easy, they only keep pocket change out of what you sell and a lot of people see it. I couldn't recommend etsy enough. I'm addicted. It's my homepage. :coolness:


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 11, 2012)

Hunny said he could do a webbie and tie my paypal info directly to it, which would be awesome, I could set up an etsy page for some of the stuff I make, like chainmail, duct tape items, and then the Minions. More profit means more money to donate.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 12, 2012)

Yesterday, I received emails from both of the shelters that I had sent requests to, they each thought it was a fantastic idea! ^_^

I think in regards to the MiN plushes, I'll make 3 of each. When they're gone, they're gone, and we'll be able to move onto the next rabbit in need.

These are going to be more expensive than my normal plushies ($25), since they're "limited edition", and the bigger the donation, the more it helps. I'm also going to make them a bit bigger than my normal plushes (so people get more of what they pay for).


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 13, 2012)

pfft, I could care less about the size of the plushie - I'd be paying for the poor urine-burned rabbit to get cared for!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 13, 2012)

Imbrium, I'm getting ready to make the first of her plushies today, since I have the weekend and only 1 paper to write, I may be able to crank out all 3 before Tuesday.

Anyone who is interested can email me at [email protected]

Also, the bunny that we picked for the next run was adopted yesterday!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 28, 2012)

The Malaika Minion is finally finished!


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there a facebook site? An etsy site (I second the idea that etsy is phenomenal)? I'm pretty sure there's a whole rabbits on etsy group of artists....

I want to stay updated with your Minions!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 28, 2012)

We finally ha enough likes on Fb to get a URL for the page, and I just figured out how to set it up.

http://www.facebook.com/Minions4Munchkins


----------



## Foster Bunny Mom for shelters (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW! I have this huge lump in my throat right now! I am the foster mom of Malaika (means "Angel") & her 8 babies. What you are doing is awesome! I will attempt to add some pictures of her from a couple of weeks ago. She has had a rough life. When I picked her up from a MA shelter, she was there with the dad, 1 baby from a litter (probably 3 months old) and 2 others from the 2nd litter. I was horrified when I picked up Malaika - she was a bag of bones, covered with urine burns and it appeared she had hardly any muscle in her legs. 

It was a tough situation because I was worried about losing babies but also concerned that she wasn't going to survive feeding all of them. I also worried she was pregnant as she was brought in with the male.

Long story short, she had to learn to be on her feet. My guess is she was confined in a cage and never got out. Obviously her diet was horrendous. Malaika never got up to eat; I hand fed her Critical Care and lots of vegetables as well as unlimited pellets. The babies survived and are back at the shelter & up for adoption. Malaika is getting stronger each day. Last week she actually did a few binky's around the room and ran! Her last vet check - her weight is being redistributed and she's getting healthier. Her ear infections are cleared up. Her fur is looking better and she is learning to play and have fun! She has not been socialized and has huge trust issues. She's a work in progress and hopefully someday she will be adopted into a really wonderful home. 

You made my day after reading this and seeing her picture. I can't thank you enough for creating a limited edition bunny to raise money for her and so many rabbits who need veges & luvin'!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 1, 2012)

Fosterbunnymom, I did get your email last night. I was hoping someone would keep me updated on Malaika's progress; so I greatly appreciate it that you sent one. She already looks 100x better in your photos, and knowing that someone like you is guiding her through her healing process is awesome!

Please keep me posted on her journey to wellness, and we'll try to help out as much as we can!

There are hundreds of dog and cat-vocates, if I can speak up and help the buns, then I won't hesitate to do so!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 1, 2012)

Malaika's "Minion" is listed on our Etsy store.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/113688255/minions-for-munchkins-minions-in-need


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 2, 2012)

*Foster Bunny Mom for shelters wrote: *


> I am the foster mom of Malaika (means "Angel") & her 8 babies.


thank you for fostering poor Malaika! I can't imagine how horrible the first year of her life was... it warms my heart to know she's being loved and cared for now and is quickly improving!

I bought the minion for her... took me a bit to get around to it, as I was temporarily a little low on funds due to the stock market being closed for the hurricane and me shelling out for a huge cage and various other supplies over the weekend for the sugar gliders I'll be getting soon


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll be sure to take that down from Etsy and the webby; it sends the notification to my fiance's paypal lol

That address is where we're sending her to, correct?
(THANK YOU SO MUCH!)


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anyone need me to make a second one?

The donation has been posted to the Angels for Animals fund, I put in the "special notes" section "For Malaika".

Imbrium, We'll get the Minion out into the mail for you on Saturday morning, 1st class.
(again, THANK YOU!)


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 2, 2012)

*dungeonbunnies wrote: *


> That address is where we're sending her to, correct?


the one that's on my paypal? yup.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome!
We'll get that right out to ya!


----------

